# Cleve.OH Pigeon needs home (can't fly)



## anet (Jun 21, 2005)

I am trying to help my elderly neighbor find a home for a pigeon she has been caring for. She took it in when she found it with a broken wing. The wing healed, but obviously not correctly as the bird cannot fly. The pigeon seems very tame. My neighbor can pick it up and hold it and it eats from her hand. It has been kept indoors in a large cage, but has also been outside roaming the yard under supervision.

My neighbor is very ill and is heart-broken to know she can no longer care for the bird. I currently have over 14 rescued animals in my home and just can't take in another at this time. This bird must go to a good home or shelter. Anyone wishing to adopt this bird must fill out a questionairre. Don't bother to respond if your intentions are bad. 

If you have any questions, please ask!


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

I would be willingto take him/her in.
I live east of Cleveland.
E-mail me [email protected]


----------



## anet (Jun 21, 2005)

Yesterday, I drove my neighbor’s bird, Sweety, out to her beautiful new home at “ernie’s place.” I am so grateful to ernie for adopting Sweety! I feel very fortunate to have found such a fine loving environment for this pigeon. When I began this post on this site, I had already made dozens of contacts with various people and agencies to try and help Sweety. No one was of any help and I was very discouraged. When I found this website and saw posts warning about adoptions that go wrong, I became worried that I would not be able to find the pigeon a good home. Boy was I wrong! Not only did Sweety find a new home, but she now has knowledgeable and caring owners. I left ernie’s KNOWING that Sweety was safe and well-cared for. MANY THANKS to ernie for her willingness to adopt a handicapped bird. Thanks to for all of you at pigeon.com who make this site work and read the posts!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ernie and Anet, 

Wonderful! It's nice to know that this site IS working and that reliable and genuine contacts are being made. 

Anet, you're right to be concerned with dealing with just anyone, they should be checked out and assessed for sincerity...there is nothing wrong with doing this.

I'm happy for the both of you and your neighbour Anet, the peace of mind is well worth it!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Whoo Hoo! Well Done!*

Ernie, thank you yet again for coming to the rescue! Anet, bless you for helping, and thank goodness for Pigeon-Talk to allow it all to happen!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*What a wonderful outcome*



anet said:


> Yesterday, I drove my neighbor’s bird, Sweety, out to her beautiful new home at “ernie’s place.” I am so grateful to ernie for adopting Sweety! I feel very fortunate to have found such a fine loving environment for this pigeon. When I began this post on this site, I had already made dozens of contacts with various people and agencies to try and help Sweety. No one was of any help and I was very discouraged. When I found this website and saw posts warning about adoptions that go wrong, I became worried that I would not be able to find the pigeon a good home. Boy was I wrong! Not only did Sweety find a new home, but she now has knowledgeable and caring owners. I left ernie’s KNOWING that Sweety was safe and well-cared for. MANY THANKS to ernie for her willingness to adopt a handicapped bird. Thanks to for all of you at pigeon.com who make this site work and read the posts!


Many thanks, Anet, for helping your neighbor find Sweety a good home.
Thanks. to you as well Ernie, for opening your home to Sweety.
Sending special thoughts that your neighbor is getting along OK.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad that things worked out. Well done, both of you.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

A special thank you to Anet, for taking the time to find a good home for Sweety, and to you Ernie, for giving this bird a loving home.

My prayers for your neighbor that she feels better and can take great comfort in all your efforts in finding a great home for Sweety!

Treesa


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for all your well wishes.

'Sweety' is still a little shy, but I caught him exploring this morning. He has chosen a box in the corner of our sun room as his new home. (He can't fly) He loves the pigeon feed seedsies, picking out all the safflower and peanuts first.  
Once he gets more comfortable with his new surroundings, we'll see about a little physical therapy on that right wing of his, so maybe he can at least have a little flying ability.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ernie!

Thank you for giving us an update on how Sweety is doing in his new home.
I'm sure he will adapt quickly with all your good care and loving support!

Thank you again for giving this bird a much needed home, and please continue to update us on his progress.

Treesa


----------

